# Big Thank You to EVERYONE that has helped me along the way - FINALLY IN A GALLERY!



## shortpballer (Jun 15, 2012)

After 10 months of working in Paris, finally we have been admitted into a gallery.  We were lucky to find a gallery with a great reputation on Avenue Matignon in Paris.  After being told be several other galleries on the same road that : "There will never be photography on Avenue Matignon" we found a gallery who has given us the chance of a lifetime.  


Sorry the website is in French.  For a basic background of the series, we have created abstract photography that is based upon the reality.  Every photo is 100 percent without photoshop.  Our goal is for people to not understand how it is possible that each photo is actually a photo.  


All of our photos are unique pieces (1/1).  We are also not putting any of the original images online so that the buyer is reassured that he/she will be the only person to have that picture.  The pictures on the gallery website are photos of the prints that we took in the gallery.  


I want to thank everyone on this forum who has helped me out in photography, whether it be equipment or critiques on a photo.  Thank You.  


We want to welcome anyone to come visit the gallery if you find yourself in Paris.


Link:  Galerie | Galerie Matignon


----------



## Buckster (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats!  Very interesting also!

So, to ensure there is only one single copy of each piece, did you shoot these on film, make a single print, then destroy the negative, or possibly it will go with the print to the buyer?

Also wondering, what size are the prints?


----------



## shortpballer (Jun 15, 2012)

Prints are 60x80 framed under plexi.  They were shot with a Phase One digital back.  The pictures are only on my computer and in the gallery.  They will stay on my computer just in case there are issues with the print in the future.  

We have already sold 3 prints


----------



## Buckster (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, I bet they're beautiful!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------

